# Odd thing happening with portmaster



## jonfr (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know why this happens, but portmaster loops this endlessly. Resulting in this (the output is long). When looking at this it seems that the command is repeated and started over again, resulting in this mess. I don't know why this happened and at the moment I don't know how to resolve this since I've never this type of error before.


```
===>>> Build/Install for security/heimdal exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for ftp/curl exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for devel/cmake exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for databases/mysql55-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/cyrus-sasl2 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for net/openldap24-sasl-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/heimdal exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for ftp/curl exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for devel/cmake exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for databases/mysql55-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/cyrus-sasl2 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for net/openldap24-sasl-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/heimdal exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for ftp/curl exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for devel/cmake exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for databases/mysql55-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/cyrus-sasl2 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for net/openldap24-sasl-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/heimdal exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for ftp/curl exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for devel/cmake exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for databases/mysql55-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/cyrus-sasl2 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for net/openldap24-sasl-client exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for security/heimdal exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for ftp/curl exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for devel/cmake exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for databases/mysql55-client exiting due to signal

[...]
```


----------



## chrbr (Dec 2, 2016)

You might have to look at /usr/ports/UPDATING. At least the one of the first entries is about security/heimdal. I am not sure if this causes the loop. The loop might be related to older entries listed in /usr/ports/UPDATING, too. With ports-mgmt/portmaster is is necessary to check this file before each update.


----------



## ASX (Dec 2, 2016)

Do a favor yourself and use ports-mgmt/synth instead of portmaster: as far as I know synth can detect dependency loops and act properly in such situation, in additions you can easily run `synth test <port>` for each of the suspected ports and it will tell you which one is problematic.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58615/#post-335292
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/54690/page-15#post-310530


----------



## jonfr (Dec 2, 2016)

ports-mgmt/portmaster just broke. I have no idea why this happened, but if anyone knows how to fix it and advice is welcomed.


```
portmaster

        ===>>> No /usr/ports//root exists, and no information
        ===>>> about /root can be found in /usr/ports/MOVED

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```


----------



## chrbr (Dec 2, 2016)

This does not look normal. If possible verify the health status of the disk using sysutils/smartmontools. If the ports tree is corrupted for whatever reason it might be better to rename /usr/ports or delete it and checkout a clean one. A copy of /etc and /usr/local/etc should not hurt - just in case. If you have it you don't need it . If you are in doubt please wait for additional suggestions.
Now I have seen that you are active in many threads. Please be patient to find a good solution. It is worth to take some time.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2016)

This looks like the ports tree is messed up, like a directory called /root was created somewhere in it.


----------

